# Gas valve



## Keninpoway (Jun 19, 2012)

I have a natural gas key valve that runs to my fireplace. The valve is built into the brick. The valve stem that the key goes into is partially stripped. Can a specialist repair the stem with some kind of slim tool to get the packing nut off and put in new stem?


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

it's possible that you could find some kind of rebuild kit for it. However, it would be better if you just replace the gas valve with a new one. You have to turn everything off and disasemble it any way to rebuild it. It would probably be easier to just replace it - just remember the pipe dope and check for leaks with soapy water before starting fireplace.

Being built into the brick? can't tell without pictures what you are looking at. If you send some pics we could better help you out. There should be some kind of union installed somewhere so you can easily take off old valve and put on new valve.


----------



## Keninpoway (Jun 19, 2012)

*pic*

picture


----------



## Keninpoway (Jun 19, 2012)

*anoyher*

another


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Look inside your fireplace, trace the gas line and see where it goes. Main gas line coming in, then it goes to key valve, and then to burner?. There should be some kind of union installed somewhere so you can easily take apart the pipe in case you have to replace gas valve or burner.

I see there is a cover surrounding the valve. That's good, that can just pop off and back on. 

Look for a union (which is a big looking nut). (Post pics) This is where you can easily take the pipe apart to replace the valve. If you have a union report back to us.

If there is no union, then this is not a diy project and you should call a professional master plumber and have him install one when he replaces the valve. That way if the valve or burner ever needs to be replaced, you or the next home owner can do it yourself. Or you can ask him if he can rebuild it somehow to make it work for now to get you through the winter.

Those key valves eventually wear out over time and the key does not fit properly over them anymore to turn gas off and on, like in your case.

Other than that, stay tuned. Other people are reading this thread as well. You might be lucky enough to have a master plumber respond or have someone that has had a similar situation. 

I am not a master plumber just a diy homeowner like you. I can only speak of my similar situation. I was lucky enough to have a union. Every situation is different. Some of those old fireplaces are really hard to get into.


----------



## Keninpoway (Jun 19, 2012)

*thanks*

3 bricks removed, new valve installed. Thanks for the info
Ken


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Your welcome ken.
Glad it worked for you.
john


----------

